# Alan Harris



## Alan Harris (12 mo ago)

what is the paint code for a autocruise 2002 vista (white )


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Alan Harris said:


> what is the paint code for a autocruise 2002 vista (white )


If you enter your vehicle registration on this site, they should be able to match the code and supply touch up pens, filler and just about everything else that is paint related ...

https://www.paintnuts.co.uk/category...-matched-paint

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That will may only give the base vehicle colour I think, it may have been repainted in the last 20 years, and the hab body may have been a different colour too.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Alan Harris said:


> what is the paint code for a autocruise 2002 vista (white )


Look on the plate under the bonnet it should be on there.

Peter.


----------

